# Baby quail hatching with curled toes and legs behind them



## Summersun (Jul 13, 2014)

So my mom was given a bunch of quail eggs and we put them in our new/used incubator. Itsa big cabinet incubator, QVF or something like that. Well we only had 4 out of 50 hatch and live. 4 others hatched but their legs were straight behind them and they couldn't walk and a couple tried to hatch but didn't make it out of their shells. 

So we bought eggs from a hatchery and had them shipped. We ended up putting 53 eggs in this time. All seemed to be going well when the first baby hatched on day 16. Then baby number 2 didn't make it out of the shell. Baby number 3 hatched fine. Baby 4 was almost dead and my mom helped him, but he has his leg stuck behind him like the last batch. Baby 5 died in shell with just tip of beak out. And babied 6, 7, 8 hatched just fine. We haven't had any hatch today. 

We also noticed baby 1 and 7 have their toes curled. 

What is causing this and how can we fix it. We did figure out the vent in back was wide open so that may be why several are drying out and dying in shell. But that doesn't explain the curled toes and legs straight behind them.


----------



## Cowchickfarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

Even tho I don't have quail my grown hens have there toes curled in they walk fine with them curled in it might also be from inbreeding


----------

